# Paph. rungsuriyanum



## theshatterings (Jul 8, 2014)

I haven't seen this new species discussed here, so I was wondering if anyone else has read the article published online in late May. Cute overload?! Link below:

http://orchideen-journal.de/permali...OUTH_CHAISURIYAKUL_DIONISIO_Paphiopedilum.pdf


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34149&highlight=rungsuriyanum
Are you sure?


----------



## theshatterings (Jul 8, 2014)

Oops, sorry for the double post. It didn't come up when I searched.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2014)

OK. Thanks anyway. Where are you posting from?


----------



## theshatterings (Jul 9, 2014)

Davis, CA. Thanks for that link, I really enjoyed reading the discussions!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2014)

There are many discussions about this here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2014)

And welcome to Slippertalk, theshatterings! How about telling us a little about yourself in the Greetings and Salutations section?


----------

